# Teacher salary in UAE



## onlooker (Jan 11, 2014)

hi, I am a graduate,15 years teaching/coordination experience at a British curriculum based school. i am also a TEFL certified. kindly guide me what average salary package a teacher like me should get at a private or a public school in sharjah, al ain or fujairah?  plus how much amount is required to live an ordinary lifestyle in these states for 2 as its me and my daughter and she is studying in grade 5. i have no one to guide in person. plz help me as ive to decide to move permanently to UAE... moreover what is the average fee structure of a public n a private school in sharjah?


----------

